# Bathroom vanity light



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lowe's. But they may not be in vogue this year so good luck finding one if that is the case. I put a few in a house I did two years ago. They came from Lowe's.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovinglife86 said:


> Is anyone aware of the make model of this particular fixture? It has a junction box within the actual fixture offset from Center so the fixture can still be centered aboved sinks should any plumbing lines be in the way, or are there any alternates anyone is aware of?


My BFF son just bought a house in Oyster bay which I toured and fixed some electrical loose ends and anomylies yesterday - he has that exact fixture though the previous homeowners did the bathrooms over just prior to sale in 2021 Dec... so, it's likely still around. Home Depot's crap is called "Hampton Bay" don't know off hand Lowe's house brand name, Harbor Breeze??? Maybe... take a good photo and go to Lowes...


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Well if it could be centered, why didn't they center it ? Just kidding.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

J F Go said:


> Well if it could be centered, why didn't they center it ? Just kidding.


They remind me of the 3-12 socket mirror top fixtures circa 1985 with the oversized "globe bulb" incandescents.
no Box needed, hit it with a romex anywhere your heart or reality requires/ desires.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the original poster has gotten enough and since he isn't an electrician I am closing this thread


----------

